# Poached elk



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Here are some pictures of an elk that has had the head and nothing else taken from it. Looks like about 1.5-2 weeks ago, head was taken out on horse back. Horse was shoed with St Croix Eventers H00. Here are the google earth coords 41* 17' 30.08"N 111* 32' 34.11"W This is an area I dont frequent that often maybe some one here might know something. I am sending an email to the DWR also.

[attachment=2:1cr7pfhu]poached_elk.jpg[/attachment:1cr7pfhu]

[attachment=1:1cr7pfhu]poached_elk_1.jpg[/attachment:1cr7pfhu]

[attachment=0:1cr7pfhu]poached_elk_2.jpg[/attachment:1cr7pfhu]


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Horse was shoed with St Croix Eventers H00.


 :shock: You a farrier, or just the worlds best horse tracker? 8)


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Per the Causey Dam topo, that's about 2 miles east and a little bit south of Causey Dam, about 3/4 mile west of and down off the north peak of Lake Ridge, right?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Here are the google earth coords 41* 17' 30.08"N 111* 32' 34.11"W


Hmmmm. I cut and pasted those coordinates on my Google earth search and ended up in Spain at some hotel.... :shock: You sure about that?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Horse was shoed with St Croix Eventers H00.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I **** sure wouldn't want you on my trail!

I copied and pasted your coordinates into Google Earth and it took me to Hotel Villa Padierna in Marbella, Spain. Horse tracker you might be, GPS user you ain't. 

You've got some fancy taste in hotels, though. The place is gorgeous!:
http://www.villapadiernahotel.com/index.html


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

elkfromabove said:


> Per the Causey Dam topo, that's about 2 miles east and a little bit south of Causey Dam, about 3/4 mile west of and down off the north peak of Lake Ridge, right?


Yep, about 4 miles by trail from the skull crack trail head.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

And no, I dont use GPS. I am a map and compass guy.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

The coordinates are fine. Google Earth's search works better without all the punctuation. So try this... 41.173008, - 111.323411


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

How do you know that it was poached and what were you doing up in that area?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Yee-Gaddds looks at all the roads and wheeler trails in that area! :?


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

ridgetop said:


> How do you know that it was poached and what were you doing up in that area?


Its possible it was not poached, but the scavenging is almost exclusivly by birds, not large predators(0nly found one set of coyote tracks). And the head looks like it was removed at the time of death, at least not too long after.

I was hiking primarily, looking for yotes and snow shoe hares secondly. With the snow what it is this year, I have been heading into allot of places that I normaly would not visit until spring.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Yee-Gaddds looks at all the roads and wheeler trails in that area! :?


Yeah, lake ridge itself is "roadless" but its geographicaly seperated from the rest of the USFS roadless area by the left hand fork of the south fork of the ogden river. Its a sort of micro wilderness in and of itself between the right and left hand forks, and deseret.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Even if it wasn't poached, it appears wasted because it doesn't look like it was turned over for quartering nor was it caped. Someone was in a hurry!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't think you can prove it was poached at this point.

It could of died from:
wolves
coyote 
a cougar
carotid parasites
lightning
a selenium deficiency
Roundup® ingestion


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> I don't think you can prove it was poached at this point.
> 
> It could of died from:
> wolves
> ...


Don't forget the 132 3/4 yard non-follow-up archery shot or 1027 1/2 yard I-probably-missed rifle shot.
or
killed by another bull during the rut
cardiac arrest doing the "rut"
aliens from outer space doing some "experiments"
exhaustion while running from DWR classifiers or Mossbackers
exhaustion from carrying a new world record rack
latest version of the flu and no flu shot
suicide from all the pressure from hunters
panic attack because he got lost outside of his designated unit where he was supposed to be born, live, breed and die

I'm sure there are other possible scenerios, but these oughta keep the conversation going for a while!


----------



## angrychair (Jan 19, 2011)

-_O-


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

According to the DWR maps, that's smack in the middle of the Beaver Hollow CWMU. Hope you had permission to be on the land in the first place... but it seems like a textbook poaching case to me (although the aliens are a close second).


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

derekp1999 said:


> According to the DWR maps, that's smack in the middle of the Beaver Hollow CWMU.


Check that...


Finnegan said:


> The coordinates are fine. Google Earth's search works better without all the punctuation. So try this... 41.173008, - 111.323411


Finnegan's coordinates are wrong, they put me 14 miles SE of the actual location (4 miles east of Lost Creek Res.) on Google Earth. No CWMU issues based upon the original coordinates. I'm still going with poaching or aliens... unless he was running with scissors!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think you can prove it was poached at this point.
> ...


Thanks elkfromabove; all good points. Maybe it got bumped by a vehicle and ran off and died. How 'bout dust pnuemonia? I remember when the deer were dying from dust pnuemonia in Rich County, 1992.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Since this animal was found dead in Utah, there is no possible way that it was killed by wolves. I'd go with chupacabra or its close relative from Spanish Fork, the chingacabra.


----------



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

So, the elk must have died due to the absence of the head?? I believe someone cut of the head for horns. Probably poached.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

derekp1999 said:


> I'm still going with poaching or aliens... unless he was running with scissors!


 -_O-

To be serious though, it does appear to have been poached and whoever it was, got out of there in a hurry.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> Since this animal was found dead in Utah, there is no possible way that it was killed by wolves. I'd go with chupacabra or its close relative from Spanish Fork, the chingacabra.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Looks like that elk is suffering from mineral deficiency.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I don't think you can prove it was poached at this point.
> 
> It could of died from:
> wolves
> ...


Impossible, Roundup is absolutely harmless to vertebrates. You could drink a gallon of it and you'd just get a tummy ache. Weed-B-Gone however, different story. 2-4D is highly toxic.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I'd go with chupacabra or its close relative from Spanish Fork, the *chinga*cabra.


It's a good thing none of the mods speak Spanish or your butt would be outa here! :twisted:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > I'd go with chupacabra or its close relative from Spanish Fork, the *chinga*cabra.
> 
> 
> It's a good thing none of the mods speak Spanish or your butt would be outa here! :twisted:


Usted es un tipo divertido.


----------



## Mrad (Mar 25, 2011)

Being it's a Utah bull it proly OD on prescription drugs used to treat post hunt disorder. :shock:


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Iron Bear said:


> Looks like that elk is suffering from mineral deficiency.


Its an elk, not a deer. Or are you referring to all the minerals hauled off with his head?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > > I'd go with chupacabra or its close relative from Spanish Fork, the *chinga*cabra.
> ...


Donde Esta la Fiesta Panochas!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="TEX-O-BOB":1toycmlh]
> ...


Donde Esta la Fiesta Panochas! [/quote:1toycmlh]

Me gusta cazar alce, pero prefiero venado! -8/-


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Yo hablo mucho tam bien. Pero no mi importa, por que tengo una boca igual un marinero. :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="TEX-O-BOB":nn4xc0sz]
> ...


Donde Esta la Fiesta Panochas! [/quote:nn4xc0sz]

AVISO!! Por favor. Nu usas la palabra "panocha". No quiro preguntar otra vez.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Usted es un tipo divertido.







[/quote]

Donde Esta la Fiesta Panochas! [/quote]

AVISO!! Por favor. Nu usas la palabra "panocha". No quiro preguntar otra vez.[/quote]

Dam it guys this is America we speak English here.So right it in English as well. :mrgreen:


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I will translate:

Usted es un tipo divertido.
You are a fun guy

Donde Esta la Fiesta Panochas!
Where is the P***y party? 

AVISO!! Por favor. Nu usas la palabra "panocha". No quiro preguntar otra vez.[/quote]
Warning!! Please do not use the word "Panocha". I do not want to ask again.

There.... someone is definately thinking about female companionship!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Wow! I never knew just how many people here spoke my ancestor's language (or where able to write it correctly for that matter). Impresive!

Now could you please use the clean version of the language?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

MadHunter said:


> Wow! I never knew just how many people here spoke my ancestor's language (or where able to write it correctly for that matter). Impresive!
> 
> Now could you please use the clean version of the language?


I speak fluent Spanglish! I learned it on the Mexican side of the border of Texas (Nuevo Laredo/Reynosa, Matamoras).

My favorite Spanglish sentences:

Voy a parkear el carro.
Voy a walkear.

:lol:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Dam it guys this is America we speak English here.So right it in English as well. :mrgreen:


Can someone translate this, please?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Ustedes son payasos! Usen sus cabecitas


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Dam it guys this is America we speak English here.So *right* it in English as well. :mrgreen:


Instead of wronging it in Spanish? -_O-


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> I don't think you can prove it was poached at this point.
> 
> It could of died from:
> wolves
> ...


True but approaching it with skepticism and reporting it are the right things to do. If it was killed by a bullet and the bullet didn't pass through a metal detector will tell tales.

Mira...es muy importante que reportar todas las cosas que aprecen sospechosos. Pero les adviso que no tomar tequila antes de llamar la autoridades. En mi caso...usualmente me olvido la razon por llamar.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

bullsnot said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think you can prove it was poached at this point.
> ...


I didn't know you spoke spanish either....

You are right that was the right thing to do no matter what language you speak. Although a few tequilas and a lot of spanish might leave the CO wondering WTF?


----------



## digginfreek (Dec 5, 2007)

So... if I got this right, this was a Spanish elk... or was he a drug mule, disguised as an elk?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

No, this elk was poached. But I wonder where they got a pot big enough to poach it? Also, was it poached in water, milk, or some sort of stock?


----------



## truhunter (Jan 5, 2012)

Lonetree said:


> Here are some pictures of an elk that has had the head and nothing else taken from it. Looks like about 1.5-2 weeks ago, head was taken out on horse back. Horse was shoed with St Croix Eventers H00. Here are the google earth coords 41* 17' 30.08"N 111* 32' 34.11"W This is an area I dont frequent that often maybe some one here might know something. I am sending an email to the DWR also.
> 
> [attachment=2:3di2inlo]poached_elk.jpg[/attachment:3di2inlo]
> 
> ...


The elk was not poached. It was found freshly dead around dec 3 and reported to the fish and game. There was no signs of poaching, foot tracks, bullet wounds, blood, etc. the animal was sick, weak and in poor health basically skin and bones.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

MadHunter said:


> I didn't know you spoke spanish either....


I'm like an onion my friend......it takes a while to peel back all the layers.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

truhunter said:


> Lonetree said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some pictures of an elk that has had the head and nothing else taken from it. Looks like about 1.5-2 weeks ago, head was taken out on horse back. Horse was shoed with St Croix Eventers H00. Here are the google earth coords 41* 17' 30.08"N 111* 32' 34.11"W This is an area I dont frequent that often maybe some one here might know something. I am sending an email to the DWR also.
> ...


If thats the case, the F&G did not seem to know about it when they contacted me. So where is its head?


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

The spanish speaking cougars took it to make "Tacos de Cabeza" :^8^:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

MadHunter said:


> The spanish speaking cougars took it to make "Tacos de Cabeza" :^8^:


That would be "barboacoa"


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> MadHunter said:
> 
> 
> > The spanish speaking cougars took it to make "Tacos de Cabeza" :^8^:
> ...


Mmmmmmm! :O--O:


----------

